# MSG In Your Dogs Diet



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Processed foods, like hot dogs full of msg. Very bad for the mutt.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Jerry Cudahy said:


> Processed foods, like hot dogs full of msg. Very bad for the mutt.


http://www.rense.com/general52/msg.htm


----------



## Carlos Machado (Dec 28, 2008)

It's amazing the level of corruption in government and the food lobbyist paying for laws to be passed banning people from suing food company's thanks to George bush jr. and we can thank his father for getting aspartame FDA approved after failing 13 times.
*[SIZE=+1]Aspartame - An Intense Source Of Excitotoxins[/SIZE]* [SIZE=+1]Aspartame is a sweetener made from two amino acids, phenylalanine and the excitotoxin aspartate. It should be avoided at all costs. Aspartame complaints accounts for approximately 70% of ALL complaints to the FDA. It is implicated in everything from blindness to headaches to convulsions. Sold under dozens of brand names such as NutraSweet and Equal, aspartame breaks down within 20 minutes at room temperature into several primary toxic and dangerous ingredients:[/SIZE] [SIZE=+1]1. DKP (diketopiperazine) (When ingested, converts to a near duplicate of[/SIZE] [SIZE=+1]a powerful brain tumor causing agent)[/SIZE] [SIZE=+1]2. Formic Acid (ant venom)[/SIZE] [SIZE=+1]3. Formaldehyde (embalming fluid)[/SIZE] [SIZE=+1]4. Methanol (causes blindness...extremely dangerous substance)[/SIZE] *[SIZE=+1]Common Examples:[/SIZE]* [SIZE=+1]Diet soft drinks, sugar free gums, sugar free Kool Aid, Crystal Light, childrens' medications, and thousands of other products claiming to be 'low calorie', 'diet', or 'sugar free'.[/SIZE] *[SIZE=+1]A Final Note...[/SIZE]* [SIZE=+1]Dr. Blaylock recounted a meeting with a senior executive in the food additive industry who told him point blank that these excitotoxins are going to be in our food no matter how many name changes are necessary...
[/SIZE] 
Thanks for reminding me about these poisons.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

I agree, there is a serious connection between MSG and Glutin and Nurological disorders including \brain Cancer. Both human and canine.


----------

